# Squeaky Seat



## Gogzy01 (Oct 9, 2012)

My MK3 has developed a very squeaky seat back. Seems to be around the lumbar support area.

I know Theclevernoodle commented on this issue so was wondering if anyone else was having the same issue and if its becoming a common problem.

Booked in for the dealer to have a look at anyway.


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

Gogzy01 said:


> My MK3 has developed a very squeaky seat back. Seems to be around the lumbar support area.
> 
> I know Theclevernoodle commented on this issue so was wondering if anyone else was having the same issue and if its becoming a common problem.
> 
> Booked in for the dealer to have a look at anyway.


Do you have SS Seats or standard?

When we were looking at the demo launch car before purchase we noted build quality of the side panels on the SSS appeared not to be the best - not sure if this is the cause of your squeaky seat issue or no?, We ended up with standard seats and they have been squeak free so far. Maybe if it is an issue it would be worth ascertaining if people have standard or super seats - hope all gets resolved - let us know how you get on.


----------



## Gogzy01 (Oct 9, 2012)

Sorry, should have stated. They are standard seats.


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

I have developed a similar annoying squeak from around the lumber region from it seems the circular dial on standard seat on drivers side, has anyone else had this problem and any suggestions for solutions before I try WD40? Thanks


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

DOD00 said:


> I have developed a similar annoying squeak from around the lumber region from it seems the circular dial on standard seat on drivers side, has anyone else had this problem and any suggestions for solutions before I try WD40? Thanks


I wouldn't use WD40 - the car will stink for days.


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

I've also had the seat back develop a 'squeak' but, in my case, it is related to the seat pitch adjustment wheel on the side - if I give that a slight turn, the squeak stops. Try it and see if it works for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

I'd say it's from the same place, I've tried adjusting before but I'll give it another go and be more patient this time. Thanks


----------



## berk192 (Oct 22, 2015)

I have the same problem with my standard seats but when I play with the adjustment wheel, it stops as mentioned.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gogzy01 (Oct 9, 2012)

I had this issue months ago. The dealer lubricated and adjusted the mechanism which lasted a couple of days. They tried this a few times, none of which lasted more than a week before squeak returned.

They eventually contacted Audi technical dept who told them a new seat would have to be fitted and that had to be ordered from Germany.

Since new seat was fitted a few months ago, I have had no issues.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

I've noticed similar coming from behind me on the right -- only noticed it this weekend on the motorway.Not sure where it is coming from. I hope it goes away soon.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

AdamA9 said:


> I've noticed similar coming from behind me on the right -- only noticed it this weekend on the motorway.Not sure where it is coming from. I hope it goes away soon.


Could it be where the glass meets the rubbers of the frame? I've noticed that occasionally depending on temperature, moisture etc.


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

AdamA9 said:


> I've noticed similar coming from behind me on the right -- only noticed it this weekend on the motorway.Not sure where it is coming from. I hope it goes away soon.


I've noticed the same Adam just in the past week. Can't for the life of me pinpoint where it's coming from but it's there SOMEWHERE. Thought maybe it was where the seatbelt bolts into the floor to the right of the seat but I couldn't replicate it when the car wasn't driving. It kicks when I've any sort of speed on. Bizarre.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

What is it with Audi and squeaky bits haha

In my old A1 after frantic searching it turned out to be the seatbelt stalk.

Try pressing bits of your seat trim when you hear it to pinpoint the offending part


----------

